# New 3x3x3 World Record - Rowe Hessler



## Tyson (Aug 23, 2008)

I just received a phone call from Sam Boyles (followed by a text message ) that Rowe Hessler has broken the world record for solving a 3x3x3 cube blindfolded at 50.xx seconds!


----------



## Pedro (Aug 23, 2008)

wow!

I knew that was coming

congratz, Rowe


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 23, 2008)

About time.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice Rowe!


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 23, 2008)

NOS, the only one happening right now.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 23, 2008)

about time he got it. congrats rowe, you've definitely earned it.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow, nice job Rowe! I knew you could do it!


----------



## Tim_Likes_Cubing (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice, but the title was misleading. I thought you meant Erik's 7.08 had been broken


----------



## Genie1048 (Aug 23, 2008)

who knew it I'm like rowe's biggest fan on youtube


----------



## Simboubou (Aug 23, 2008)

Eventually !
( Let's beat Tim, now ! ^^ )


----------



## Genie1048 (Aug 23, 2008)

anyone get video?


----------



## Brett (Aug 23, 2008)

Tim_Likes_Cubing said:


> Nice, but the title was misleading. I thought you meant Erik's 7.08 had been broken



I agree, which would have been more incredible.

Nice job Rowe, now to get a sub 40


----------



## Genie1048 (Aug 23, 2008)

BLD is more incredible Rowe is awesome he needs the glory after so many bad solves in comp(bad solves for him)


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 23, 2008)

GO ROWE!
He deserves it, after performing so adorably bad.

(Did he finally not care? That seems to help, I think. )

I'll wait here for the scramble.



Tim_Likes_Cubing said:


> Nice, but the title was misleading. I thought you meant Erik's 7.08 had been broken


Which is why this is in the BLD sub-forum?



Genie1048 said:


> who knew it I'm like rowe's biggest fan on youtube



Uh-huh.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Aug 23, 2008)

about time he got it. I bet he'll break that time in his next comp.


----------



## MistArts (Aug 23, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> Tim_Likes_Cubing said:
> 
> 
> > Nice, but the title was misleading. I thought you meant Erik's 7.08 had been broken
> ...



Homepage doesn't list the sub-forum it's in.


----------



## Genie1048 (Aug 23, 2008)

rowe hessler got a 59 not wr I just asked him


----------



## Genie1048 (Aug 23, 2008)

its an NAR, not WR


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 23, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > Tim_Likes_Cubing said:
> ...


Top of the page does.
But maybe we should ask PJK to fix this?


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 23, 2008)

Yeah rowe man!! 
You TOTALLY deserved it!! man i can't wait for the video!
You rule rowe
Congrats man.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 23, 2008)

Sam just told me it was a 59


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 23, 2008)

way to go...I can't wait for footage


----------



## bubblebuddy73 (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice Rowe!


----------



## alexc (Aug 23, 2008)

Congrats on the NAR Rowe!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 23, 2008)

alexc said:


> Congrats on the NAR Rowe!



50 = WR


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 23, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> alexc said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats on the NAR Rowe!
> ...



No Derrick, the 50 was some sort of mistake. According to Sam Boyles it was a 59. Still amazing, but not a WR.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Aug 23, 2008)

Tim_Likes_Cubing said:


> Nice, but the title was misleading. I thought you meant Erik's 7.08 had been broken




It was in the *BLD* sub forum.....

an NaR is still awesome!!! 
Way to go hessler!!!


----------



## alexc (Aug 23, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> alexc said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats on the NAR Rowe!
> ...



Wrong! If you had actually read the posts before me, you would realize he got a 59, not a 50.


----------



## Genie1048 (Aug 23, 2008)

damn though Rowe's pop... that was such an easy scramble that surely would've been the wr talked about here


----------



## guusrs (Aug 23, 2008)

Well, very well done Rowe. 59 seconds is still amazing.
I never solved a cube blindfolded. It is too hard for me....

Did you know at Dutch Masters this same day 3 world records were broken?


----------



## Genie1048 (Aug 23, 2008)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Sam just told me it was a 59



I already said that, but i didn't hear that from sam


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Aug 23, 2008)

finally... sheesh


----------



## pjk (Aug 23, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > Lucas Garron said:
> ...


Yeah, that would be a nice feature to add eventually.

Nice sub-min BLD solve.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 24, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> alexc said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats on the NAR Rowe!
> ...





Ethan Rosen said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > alexc said:
> ...





alexc said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > alexc said:
> ...



Okay first off I dont just believe its a 59 when i RANDOMLY hear it after EVERYONE saying it was 50 to start with.

and SECONDLY the topic ITSELF was started by friggin TYSON and its titled WORLD RECORD, and he himself said 50, so what else was i supposed to think? dont blame me...


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 24, 2008)

Tyson heard from sam it was 51, I heard from Sam it was 59


----------



## jtjogobonito (Aug 24, 2008)

They're playing mind games with us...


----------



## Dorsenstein (Aug 25, 2008)

Harris Chan wins Niagara Open Summer 2008
August 24, 2008 - 10:55 — Bob Burton

Harris Chan won the Niagara Open Summer 2008 with an average of 11.79 seconds. Eric Limeback finished second (14.00) and Jason Thong finished third (14.21).
North American records: Harris Chan Rubik's Cube 11.50 (average), Sam Boyles 2x2 Cube 3.81 (average), Rowe Hessler Rubik's Cube blindfolded 59.66, Jack Moseley Rubik's Cube with feet 1:54.75 (single) 2:13.60 (average).
African records: Emile Compion 5x5 Cube 1:59.69 (single) 2:07.47 (average), 2x2 Cube 4.28 (single) 6.24 (average), Rubik's Cube one-handed 24.83 (single) 28.58 (average), Square-1 28.25 (single) 39.11 (average).


That's what was on the WCA website, so it was a 59.66, officially


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 25, 2008)

Dorsenstein said:


> Harris Chan wins Niagara Open Summer 2008
> August 24, 2008 - 10:55 — Bob Burton
> 
> Harris Chan won the Niagara Open Summer 2008 with an average of 11.79 seconds. Eric Limeback finished second (14.00) and Jason Thong finished third (14.21).
> ...



yes we know now. plus the video is already on youtube before that.


----------



## Pedro (Aug 25, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> yes we know now. plus the video is already on youtube before that.



where is it?


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 25, 2008)

Pedro said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > yes we know now. plus the video is already on youtube before that.
> ...



Eric has it on his account
or just type in Rowe hessler and click date added and it should pop up 

Edit: just checked though and Eric took it down already cause earlier he already found out in the vid he accidently put 55.66 instead of 59.66 so he is fixing it right now and gonna put it back up tonight. so yeah type in Rowe hessler and click date added.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Aug 25, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/results?uplo...Ik8QHfh5eS0XHHZPQUb2_9tqgi5CgsGuXtuJyb6mvqqg=

Aparently, Eric deleted it >.<


----------



## Jason Baum (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats on the NAR Rowe! It's only a matter of time before he gets the WR now. He told me his second solve would have been 42.xx, but he popped.


----------



## ROOT (Aug 25, 2008)

dang. The vid says its been removed. Ah well, hopefully its up soon. Congrats rowe! Too bad about that 42 pop


----------



## Dave Campbell (Aug 25, 2008)

It is here now:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ww1JTWiGEZo


----------



## sam (Aug 26, 2008)

lol. i'm sorry about confusing everyone to begin with. at about noon i had called tyson with rowe and erik and we told him that some crazy records were broken. Rowe's BLD (51), Erik got 1:25 on 5x5 and i got a sub 4 2x2 avg. 
BLD didn't even start yet XD. I was really just kidding around with Tyson. we thought it would be funny if it came true, which it did! id say all of us there did a great job that day and it was really fun.

oh and by the way Tim Sun: I WIN.  hope to see you kill the average at your next comp, but it feels super good anyway. now you have to eat your shoe .


----------



## shelley (Aug 26, 2008)

Tim, be sure to post your shoe eating vid in the video gallery.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 26, 2008)

shelley said:


> Tim, be sure to post your shoe eating vid in the video gallery.



I'll get to it sometime. Sam will have to do his in about four days.


----------

